# Not a poodle, but the foster father of a mini poo



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Cruise, our whippet/border collie, went over the rainbow bridge this morning. I know that Lili and Honey will be happy to greet him.

He was such a sweet, loving boy. Zoe, the mini poodle he raised, will miss him terribly. He was the most accomplished counter surfer I have ever known, so it was really hard to see him lose his appetite in the past few days. We will all miss him.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

So sorry to hear this, Johanna. <3 Sending love to you and Zoe.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Here's to all those great things Cruise snagged. A life well lived.

I know it's hard to part.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Johanna. Your stories of his counter surfing and endless appetite were always lovingly shared. Hugs and pets to you and Zoe.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hugs to you and Zoe


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So sorry to hear this! He was a beautiful dog. I have a soft spot for that mix.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Heartfelt condolences


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So sad, so sorry. He’ll have new counters to surf with joy over the rainbow.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Rest well, Cruise. May the tables and counters of the afterlife always be filled with unattended roasts, steaks, and whole crockpots of good things. 

My condolences to you, Johanna.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. He looks like a very good and handsome boy.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m so sorry—it sounds like he was an amazing dog.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss. He was a handsome pup.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Johanna, so sorry about you and Zoe's loss.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you, my friends, for the comforting words. Each time I have lost a dog it has been so very painful, but I willingly trade that awful hurt for all the wonderful days spent with a beloved companion. 

Little Zoe is very subdued and clingy this evening. So many times in these difficult last few days she would lick Cruise's face - she knew he was struggling. She did so love her daddy dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. Cruise shared his love with you as long as he could, I'm sure. Blessings to you all.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sad news, I'm very sorry for your loss. I'll hold you all close in my thoughts.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. run free Cruise!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your way. He looks lovely.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind messages. Cruise was such a character! Zoe has been depressed yesterday and today - she misses her daddy dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry for your loss. Cruise seemed like a great dog, companion, and foster dad.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What an adorable boy. I’m so sorry for you loss, @Johanna. Hope you’re all doing okay.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sending hugs, you were so lucky to have each other


----------

